# Making a ’40 Huffman lit rack battery holder



## John (May 9, 2013)

Battery holder and switch for the Huffman lit rack


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2013)

I may be in the market fo rone of those once I tear my big tank down! V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (May 9, 2013)

Looks great John is that one of my lenses. I'm in the market for 3 of those.


----------

